# Tank mate?



## Collin-Fossett (Sep 11, 2015)

I have 8 small-medium large cichlids in my 25 gallon tank with a filter and bubbler, I've been told a single male beta is a good tank mates, but in the past they have died. Should I remove my bubbler, or do the cons out weigh the pros


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of cichlids? Sounds like way to many for a 25gal. And never put a betta in with cichlids. Most cichlids are too aggressive.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If they are medium cichlids then you are at the high end of stocking and I don't think you should get anymore fish. A pic would be helpful.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am confused. Are they small, medium or large? What kind?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless they are shell dwellers the tank is way overstocked.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

My guess would be that they are assorted african cichlids. But we won't know unless we get a pic.


----------



## Collin-Fossett (Sep 11, 2015)

There are sand blue cichlids, a bumble bee cichlids, 2 electric blues
I only bought 5 of them, but the sand blue ones had babies, most of which are about half an inch


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok I'm not gonna lie, those fry( baby fish) are cute . I think that a 40 gallon would be much better for all of your fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Petsmart has a sale on their 60 gallon heartland setup. I have one with my angels and t is a decent tank. footprint of a 55 but taller. I would def. go larger and leave bettas out of the mix.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wait for the dollar per gallon sale and buy yourself a nice 55 gallon tank. If I was you, I would buy a filter rated for a 55 gallon tank and set it up on the 25 gallon so it can cycle while you wait for the dollar per gallon sale to start.


----------



## Collin-Fossett (Sep 11, 2015)

If I did get a larger tank, what would be some good top swimmers?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If you get the larger tank, I would make it a cichlid only tank and stock the 25 gallon with some smaller community tank. But if you really must have some top dwellers for the 55 then giant danios might work.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wait, I have a better solution to your problem. If you get a 75 gallon then you will have more space for the fish and will be able to add some more fish. The bad news is that Petco doesn't have the 75 gallon in its dollar per gallon sale. But I have a way to counter that. I use this method for my 38 gallon and my two 10 gallons and they don't rock a bit. https://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> Wait for the dollar per gallon sale and buy yourself a nice 55 gallon tank. If I was you, I would buy a filter rated for a 55 gallon tank and set it up on the 25 gallon so it can cycle while you wait for the dollar per gallon sale to start.


If you go to Petsmart's website, they are still doing the $1/gallon sale, but only for 10, 20, and 40 gallon tanks (Petco's sale is better with more diversity, but that one ended at the beginning of last month). Doubt this helps for the Cichlids, but the more you know 

Edit: here is the link to the $1/gallon tanks: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300013?var_id=36-31896&_t=pfm=category


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Man, Petsmart's dollar per gallon sale is a joke. Why would we go there when they only do 3 tanks? And there is only 1 good tank in the sale, the 40 gallon. That is IF the 40 is a breeder.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

the 40 is the breeder. and it is worth it, especially if you dont have a petco around.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It is the 40 breeder? Well then, the sale is not so much as a joke as I initially thought.


----------

